# Do NOT open if you have puppy fever! New family member..



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well, this guy came up unexpectadly. I had no intentions of getting another dog, but this little was just begging to leave the sc**b*g, backyard breeder that had him. This little dude was outside, in the 90F degree weather, with no water, and skinny. No way could I leave him. I planned to just rescue him, foster him back to good health, then adopt him out, but he is just stealing my girl and I's heart big time. I have a feeling he's staying.

SOOO, without further adue.. I am introducing King, a pure bred German Shepherd.

Here I am with him.










Here is my girl with him.



















And here are some of Buddy and Bailey. Didn't want them to feel left out! 














































Thanks for looking!

Adrian


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

not a big fan of the GSD breed.
but cute pup none the less


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> not a big fan of the GSD breed.
> but cute pup none the less


...really, why not?
just curious. Im not an aficionado, but its in one of my top ten favorite breeds.
get back at me, im surprised.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

big gorgeous pups, where did you get them?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG sooo cute  I'd totally be keeping him too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a doll! I want another GSD. I miss my Jerry Lee


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Love your brindle babies! 

And a cute pup, he looks like a fluffy little bear cub!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all adorable!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Adrian, I knew you were gonna end up withth at little guy, he is way to cute but I do not envy the hair you have to clean and brush  Oh Buddy and Bailey look like they are totally ok with him, and your girl is wayyy to cute bro  Thanks for sharing


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> big gorgeous pups, where did you get them?


Thanks! Bailey and Buddy were rescued from even more scumbags. Pretty much given to me in poor health. Bailey was bloated with worms, and Buddy had Kennel cough and was skinny. Same thing goes for King.



kg420 said:


> OMG sooo cute  I'd totally be keeping him too.


Haha, yeah. I wasn't going to keep him just because I've got enough on my hands, but hey, whats one more, right? lol... we'll see.



american_pit13 said:


> Hes a doll! I want another GSD. I miss my Jerry Lee


Haha thanks. I've never had a GSD, but my girl was raised up with one. She looooooooooves them.



Carriana said:


> Love your brindle babies!
> 
> And a cute pup, he looks like a fluffy little bear cub!


lol thanks! Thats exactly what I thought when I first saw him.. a little bear cub!



Patch-O-Pits said:


> They are all adorable!


Thankssss!



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Adrian, I knew you were gonna end up withth at little guy, he is way to cute but I do not envy the hair you have to clean and brush  Oh Buddy and Bailey look like they are totally ok with him, and your girl is wayyy to cute bro  Thanks for sharing


Yeah, I really was going to wait to get another dog. I wanted to wait at least 4-5 more months, but this just sprung up, and the little guy was just begging to be saved. I couldn't say no.  I had intentions of just fostering him back to health and getting him adopted out, but I don't see that happening now.  He has not made a mess in his crate. He cries when he needs to go out. He has only made 1 or 2 accidents in the house, so what more could I ask for?! He seems like he's a VERY smart dog so far.. but it is still early. lol!

Oh, and thanks for the compliment on my girl! 

Oh, and yeah, I'm not looking forward to the hair cleaning. That's going to SUCK.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That pup is too fluffy!!!!!! Very cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAOOOOO Adrian, you let me know how all that hair brushing goes  and yeah dude your girl is a cutie. And I knew when ya said it ont he other forum, I knew ya were gonna keep him, OMG how could you not and at least the girl has some expierence and ya not jumpin in with dry feet  I can't wait to see pics of him as he matures


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

ive been thinkin about getting a german shepherd my roommate had a puppy and it was the cutest smartest most enjoyable pups i have ever had the fun ofplaying with- hes adorable as all get out i would love to brush him and put bows in his hair(dont ask dont tell he he)
congrats on the new pup


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww!! They're all beautiful


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He is so adorable, and sadly thats how I got my german shepherd too but instead of the 90 degree weather it was the middle of January in Chicago...We got him when he was around 10 weeks old and he had a 6mm hernia right next to his scrotum and went threw 4 surgery's for it...I wish these people were treated like they treated there dogs, if only for a day...


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That pup is too fluffy!!!!!! Very cute!


Haha I knooooooow! The fluff rocks!



apbtmom76 said:


> LMAOOOOO Adrian, you let me know how all that hair brushing goes  and yeah dude your girl is a cutie. And I knew when ya said it ont he other forum, I knew ya were gonna keep him, OMG how could you not and at least the girl has some expierence and ya not jumpin in with dry feet  I can't wait to see pics of him as he matures


 Not looking forward to the brushing, but whateva! I'm glad my girl has some experience with GSD's. I have a feeling he's going to be a little terror. lol.



rednose_momma said:


> ive been thinkin about getting a german shepherd my roommate had a puppy and it was the cutest smartest most enjoyable pups i have ever had the fun ofplaying with- hes adorable as all get out i would love to brush him and put bows in his hair(dont ask dont tell he he)
> congrats on the new pup


So far, he seems to be incredibly smart. He hates being told NO. He will whine/grunt everytime. Soooooooo funny. He has yet to make an accident in his crate too, which is just amazing. He whines when he needs to go out. I love this flipping dog.



brandileigh080 said:


> Awww!! They're all beautiful


 Thanks!



christina60546 said:


> He is so adorable, and sadly thats how I got my german shepherd too but instead of the 90 degree weather it was the middle of January in Chicago...We got him when he was around 10 weeks old and he had a 6mm hernia right next to his scrotum and went threw 4 surgery's for it...I wish these people were treated like they treated there dogs, if only for a day...


Thats just terrible. Poor thing. Well, at least he has a wonderful forever home now.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Adrian I am happy your girl has some expierence with GSD's as well, I know he's gonna fit in perfectly with your family


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Adrian I am happy your girl has some expierence with GSD's as well, I know he's gonna fit in perfectly with your family


Yeah, he's fitting in quite nicely. Taking a bit of time to get warmed up to my two monsters, but he's getting there. But my oh my... this dog whines like he really is a new born baby. lol sheesh!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol he will be the boss one day just watch, all that hair makes him look bigger  Don't give in Adrian, stand your ground or he will run you forever


----------

